# Ipad air 1 ou ipad mini 4 ?



## vsotre (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonjours à tous , J'envisage l'achat d'un iPad mais mon cœur balance entre l'ipad air 1 wifi 16 gp et l'ipad mini 4 avec un capteur d'empreinte digitale et le prosseseur A8.
Que pensez vous ?


----------



## vsotre (1 Novembre 2015)

Pas de réponses ?


----------



## lineakd (1 Novembre 2015)

@vsotre, dommage que ce soit le 16 go... L'iPad mini 4 si la taille te gêne pas.


----------



## vsotre (1 Novembre 2015)

Je ne crois pas que sa va me déranger parce que je supporte aisément mon iPod toutch en déplacement...
Mon budget est assez limité donc pour ne pas cassé ma tirelire je vais plutôt l'acheter en 16go.


----------



## lineakd (1 Novembre 2015)

@vsotre, il a un superbe écran!


----------



## aurique (1 Novembre 2015)

16Go, tu vas très vite te sentir à l'étroit.... Perso, je prendrait un Ipad Mini 4 avec au moins 64Go quitte à attendre un peu plus pour réunir les fonds .


----------



## canna03 (1 Novembre 2015)

dans ce cas acheter un ipad mini 4 ,le revendre dans quelques mois pour acheter un air 1 ou 2 en rajoutant un peu ..ce sera plus facile .J'ai un ipad air 2 16 go pour le surf ,et un mini4 64 go n est quand même plus à l'aise avec 64 go ,le air est tout le temps saturé .


----------



## city1 (1 Novembre 2015)

et pourquoi pas un ipad air 1 à 32 Go ?  Belle machine puissante


----------



## vsotre (2 Novembre 2015)

Faut-il prendre un iPad mini 4 64 Go a 499 € ou un iPad air 1 32 Go a 449€ ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## aurique (2 Novembre 2015)

Vu la différence minime de prix et que leurs performances sont quasi identiques, seul l'usage que tu en feras peut répondre à cette question ... en gros : y a que toi qui peut répondre à cette question !


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2015)

@vsotre, l'pad mini 4 pour les 2 go de ram qui font toute la différence sur l'app safari.


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Je te conseillerais l'ipad mni 4 en raison de ses performances qui sont à la pointe niveau apple comparé au air mais après tout dépends de la taille d'écran que tu veux


----------



## vsotre (3 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ditek (10 Novembre 2015)

Quel choix as tu fais au final ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Novembre 2015)

Salut !

L'iPad mini 4 est une machine intéressante pour son prix, et la taille de l'écran qui, selon moi, est idéale.

Je tiens également à préciser que 16Go c'est peu, certes, mais il y a de nombreux moyen de s'en satisfaire (stockage des photos en externe : Google Photos/Dropbox par exemple). J'ai un iPad mini 1 16Go à la maison, et il sert surtout à consulter (vidéos/photos/web), en déplacement je charge quelques séries avec l'app Infuse (vidéos que je supprime une fois consultées, elles sont stockées ailleurs). Bref, lorsque le budget est un peu limité, il y a de nombreux moyens de s'en sortir avec 16Go sans se sentir à l'étroit !


----------



## vsotre (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai choisi l'ipad mini 4 wifi 64 go, je vais l'acheter dans les jours qui viennent...


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@vsotre, fais nous un petit retour dès que tu l'auras eu.


----------



## ditek (11 Novembre 2015)

Moi je pense attendre mars pour l'iPad air 3. J'ai longuement hésiter avec l'iPad mini 4 mais ayant déjà eu un mini 1 je trouve que ca vieilli mal contrairement aux iPad. (Mon mini est inutilisable depuis ios8). Je pense aussi que le gain de l'écran sera un plus pour l'utilisation de splitview meme si les résolutions sont identique, le confort d'utilisation est quand même beaucoup plus agréable.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@ditek, car tu as la première version du mini qui était la copie, en 8", de l'ipad de 2 ème génération sortie un an plus tôt et que la ram est insuffisante pour les ios 8 et 9. 
Je ne crois pas qu'il y aura un iPad Air 3 en mars mais plutôt en octobre 2016. 
Ils sont bien capables de nous faire le même coup de l'pad de 4 ème génération qui était sorti 7 mois après la 3 ème génération.


----------



## ditek (11 Novembre 2015)

J'avoue que la ca m'embêterait s'ils faisaient ça....


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Novembre 2015)

Renouvellement IPAD mini :

J'utilise mon IPAD Mini pour deux choses : lire des livres en PDF et la fonction agenda / quelques notes + Ecoute de musique en Lossless (format très consommateur de stockage)
Actuellement j'ai un IPAD mini 1 qui marche mais je trouve qu'il y a de nombreux ralentissement et je me pose la question du renouvellement.
Soit le dernier IPAD Mini le 3, avec 64 GO soit passer au Air 1 ou 2 toujours avec au moins 64 GO, est ce que cela vaut le coût et surtout j'ai beau avoir été soupesé les deux modèles est ce que le Air est aussi partique que le mini comme liseuse de livres ? 
Si vous avez testé les deux comme liseuse merci de me le dire.


----------



## lineakd (12 Novembre 2015)

@Emmanuel94, si le mini te convient part sur le mini 4 (et non 3) de 64 go. Il a un superbe écran mais il te faudra changé d'étui car il s'est un peu agrandi.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Novembre 2015)

ditek a dit:


> je trouve que ca vieilli mal contrairement aux iPad


 
Comme l'a dit @lineakd le cas de l'iPad mini 1 n'est pas à généraliser, surtout vis à vis d'un iPad mini 4 bénéficiant d'un matériel de pointe (ou presque) !

L'iPad mini 1 accuse aujourd'hui 3 ans je crois, et son matos en a 4... c'est vieux pour iOS 8/9 ...


----------



## floraine (18 Novembre 2015)

En 2015, le  lancement de l'iPad mini 4 n’a aucune augmentation importante, va utiliser le dernier processeur A8, et utilise le design ultra-mince de l'iPad 2 Air, l’iPad mini 3 sera abandonné. Pour le changement de l’iPad mini 4, certains médias étrangers pensent que l’iPhone 6 Plus a arraché les utilisateurs de l’iPad mini, et Apple a également commencé à se concentrer sur la plus grande taille de la tablette, de sorte que l’iPad mini n’aura pas plus de progrès.
Donc, je pense que vous devez choisir ipad Air.


----------

